# Lyft Mentor



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone here a Lyft mentor? How many rides did you have under your belt before they made you a mentor? My rating is average 4.8. I don't have access to the Facebook Lyft groups. I e-mailed Lyft a month ago about connecting my Facebook to it and no response. I guess because I signed up with a phone number instead of a Facebook they won't let me in. 

Cool that there is a Lyft specific forum now. I haven't driven Uber in over a month. I'm still refusing to pay the $10 phone fee in San Diego as I only work 10 hours a week at the most.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I was just invited to be a Lyft mentor, right about the 80 rides mark. I have a 4.98 rating. I think the system automatically generates the invite based on the number of mentors in your market and your ratings.

I'm not on the Facebook page either as I signed up using my phone number. You can check to see if there is an unofficial local Lyft Facebook group. I just joined the Boston one.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I am a Lyft Mentor. Was invited at between 60-80 rides and I accepted it at about 100 rides. 4.92 and occasionally active in the official Lyft lounges.

The best info and communication is in the UN-officail Lyft lounges anyway and I am quite active in the Seattle and Tacoma ones. The only really useful official Lyft lounge is the Mentor lounge. Lots of good info in there for mentors.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I was just invited to be a Lyft mentor, right about the 80 rides mark. I have a 4.98 rating. I think the system automatically generates the invite based on the number of mentors in your market and your ratings.
> 
> I'm not on the Facebook page either as I signed up using my phone number. You can check to see if there is an unofficial local Lyft Facebook group. I just joined the Boston one.


Wow that could be 79 5 star rides and 1 3 star ride = 4.975 or possibly 79 5 star rides and 2 4 star rides. That's impressive Nautilus.

I just checked I'm at 4.78 with 136 rides. My chances are looking slim. I noticed if you search 'lyft driver forum' on Google - this is the first thing that pops up. I think it's great that Lyft has concepts like mentors - it's good for new drivers to get a tour and it's a nice incentive for veterans to make a couple bucks without putting on mileage.

I'll probably get out sometime this week, with Comicon in town and summer in full swing San Diego is really bustling. I've been a little discouraged by having to have the trade dress on. I actually carry the Uber trade dress in case I need to throw one up, even though I haven't ubered in quite some time.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> Wow that could be 79 5 star rides and 1 3 star ride = 4.975 or possibly 79 5 star rides and 2 4 star rides. That's impressive Nautilus.
> 
> I just checked I'm at 4.78 with 136 rides. My chances are looking slim. I noticed if you search 'lyft driver forum' on Google - this is the first thing that pops up. I think it's great that Lyft has concepts like mentors - it's good for new drivers to get a tour and it's a nice incentive for veterans to make a couple bucks without putting on mileage.
> 
> I'll probably get out sometime this week, with Comicon in town and summer in full swing San Diego is really bustling. I've been a little discouraged by having to have the trade dress on. I actually carry the Uber trade dress in case I need to throw one up, even though I haven't ubered in quite some time.


I think Lyft riders tend to rate us better than the Uber riders here in the Boston area. Most of them prefer that I DON'T have the mustache on my car as well so it makes it easier to switch between Uber and Lyft during my shift. (I find myself fist bumping Uber riders more now... Oops!)

I wonder if I'll be able to join the Lyft Mentor Lounge on Facebook if I signed up using my phone number. LookyLou: How soon after you became a Mentor did you get invited to the Lounge?

I'm looking forward to my first Mentee. I agree with you Seinfeld, it's a great way for new drivers to start and it's truly what differentiates Lyft from Uber. It's like night and day between the two companies


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

If Lyft had an XL option I'd work exclusively Lyft. Mentors typically need to be available in the daytime also for mentee requests, so I'd try to work some day shifts into your schedule.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I think Lyft riders tend to rate us better than the Uber riders here in the Boston area. Most of them prefer that I DON'T have the mustache on my car as well so it makes it easier to switch between Uber and Lyft during my shift. (I find myself fist bumping Uber riders more now... Oops!)
> 
> I wonder if I'll be able to join the Lyft Mentor Lounge on Facebook if I signed up using my phone number. LookyLou: How soon after you became a Mentor did you get invited to the Lounge?
> 
> I'm looking forward to my first Mentee. I agree with you Seinfeld, it's a great way for new drivers to start and it's truly what differentiates Lyft from Uber. It's like night and day between the two companies


I requested the add right after I accepted the Mentor position. I think they added me within a couple of days.

I am not sure that you will be able to get access to any of the official facebook lounges (groups) if you registered with your phone #. They are able to control their groups by the members that are in their system thru facebook. I think they are working on this, but I have heard that they can't add people at this point who didn't sign up thru facebook.

See if you can find someone in your market that is a member is the unofficial facebook lounges and see if they will get you added to any of those. There is a national group for Uber-Lyft-Sidecar that I can invite you into if you PM me your facebook name. It is pretty good but not as helpful as the local ones.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a mentor and also unable to access the Lounge because I didn't sign up with Facebook. Even though I have a Facebook account and have asked to be added, amazingly this brilliant app company can't figure out how to add my facebook into the database. I was told that there won't be a fix, that they are working on creating their own community that will obsolete their facebook groups (no eta).


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Also, my experience also is that Lyft passengers rate easier than Uber.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

I find Lyft to be more friendly passengers. But my rating is actually lower with Lyft than it was with Uber. I did 10x as many rides with Uber as well.

I wonder if the mentor promotion system reconsider drivers past the trigger point of 80 rides or whatever it is set to. I'm thinking if I had 76 people that loved me and 4 that were having a bad day (76*5 + 4*1)- that's a 4.8. I'm guessing with more rides I could improve my rating up into the "awesome" range as they call it.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> I find Lyft to be more friendly passengers.  But my rating is actually lower with Lyft than it was with Uber. I did 10x as many rides with Uber as well.
> 
> I wonder if the mentor promotion system reconsider drivers past the trigger point of 80 rides or whatever it is set to. I'm thinking if I had 76 people that loved me and 4 that were having a bad day (76*5 + 4*1)- that's a 4.8. I'm guessing with more rides I could improve my rating up into the "awesome" range as they call it.


I'd assume San Diego operates similarly to Chicago. There are recruiters (who are not employees, but contractors like mentors) who help driver applicants through the administrative process and pass them to mentors. I don't think they supervise mentors or approve them, but they may be able to recommend them, or in any case are knowledgeable in this area.
Not sure how much it would help, but rather than email support to ask about mentoring, I'd try going to some of the meet-ups in your area where you are likely to run into one (at least a couple of them show up in Chicago). Good luck!


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

Are you a mentor u_no_me?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

yes, as I mentioned several posts up (you are forgiven )


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

How many mentor sessions requests do you guys average a week?


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

I haven't been driving day hours, so I'm not one to ask. I've been a mentor only a couple weeks, and the few requests I initially recieved turned out to not be ready to meet.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I have also only been a Mentor for a little over a week. Since I work full time at another job during the day I am only available Wed-Thurs during the daytime hours when requests would come in 7:00am - 6:00pm. I have had about 10 requests so far. Most I didn't accept because it wasn't convenient at the time. I did 2 sessions today between noon - 4:00pm.

From what I have heard, sessions are down for most of the Mentors. The new Recruiter position has cut into them. Recruiters help people who have not finished the signup process and encourage and coach them to finish up the application. They can also make arrangements to Mentor these people and many do. The recruiters job is to get them to the point of a Mentor request. The recruiter sometimes will make arrangements to meet up with them so that when they request the Mentor session they will be right there and get the request.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> How many mentor sessions requests do you guys average a week?


Where were you when I needed a mentor???? Lol


----------

